# Do you sleep with your dogs?



## gecko-kus (Aug 15, 2007)

as asked above.... just not in the dirty animal love sense tho lol


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

My dogs sleep in the bedroom, the german shepherd on the foot of the bed or by the side of it... the border collie usually sleeps under the bed. They'd sleep on top of us if we'd let them but there's really no space so they get kicked off.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

only if he buys the condoms...

And since dogs can't buy condoms NO. 

LOL sorry!

But dogs dont belong in people beds mine can sleep on the floor (on blanket) and sometimes creeps up but if i wake he gets shoved out!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

if its thundering and lightening, my dog comes up and whines at my bedroom door and I let her in, but all the rest of the time she sleeps in her basket in the kitchen.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Please dont laff at this lol but............

I have a single bed beside my double for the dogs to sleep on but puppy sleeps curled up into my tummy and meg sleeps across the pillow next to me and marni at the bottom over or against my feet and sometimes on the other bed with nanook


so that will be a yes lol:lol2:


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Ours sleep in the bedroom, they are allowed on the bed on a sunday morning cos we have a lazy morning every sunday, but other than that, no. They do not come on the bed.

They are allowed on the sofas too, but rarely do as they get too hot.


----------



## slither (Jun 20, 2007)

I haven't got a dog anymore but when I did have Jasper he slept with me every night. He'd start off in his basket, but by the time I woke up he'd be well and truly snuggled up with me under the covers. He was my cosy radiator!


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Nah.......would be a nightmare with 6 labs on the bed with us .......they all sleep downstairs in their own room, which is a lean too.......GOOD sized room for em.......bigger than most peoples kitchens and bigger than our living room at our last house........they're happy as pigs in s**t


----------



## gecko-kus (Aug 15, 2007)

our pup goes to sleep with me on the bed then when markus comes to bed he goes in his crate... then usually between 5.30 and 7 he wakes up and wants a pee so i get up and let him out then he sleeps on the bed till we get up usually between 7.30 and 9 depending when markus starts work lol.


----------



## daisyleo (Nov 23, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> Please dont laff at this lol but............
> 
> I have a single bed beside my double for the dogs to sleep on but puppy sleeps curled up into my tummy and meg sleeps across the pillow next to me and marni at the bottom over or against my feet and sometimes on the other bed with nanook
> 
> ...


I will not laugh at that as I said the exact same thing (single bed by the side) to my other half the other night, we have two 4 stone staffies in our bed every night, I am not sure how they ended upp in with us, well actually I do know we bought our pup at 6 wks (5 years ago, i'd never buy one that young again!!) and the plans we had for him were great, sleep in his own bed, walk nicely on the lead, not allowed on the sofa etc. the first night he was in his basket in our bedroom he cried once my partner scooped him up put him in our bed and he's been there every night since!!!:lol2:
Obviously when the bitch came along we couldn't make her sleep on the floor so she ended up in with us too!!!
I'd love another dog but guess there is no room left in the bed for another hahaha!!
I would hate to not have them in with me now though, I get scared at the thought of leaving a dog downstairs now, what if someone broke in and hurt them, or what if they left the door open and the dogs ran off and got run over.
No thank you very much, if they are in my bed snuggled up with me I can know they are safe :flrt:


----------



## shplooble (Jan 5, 2008)

my lab sleeps in her bed in the living room and my puppy sleeps in my room but refuses to sleep in my bed lol prefers her own so she sleeps in that on the floor of my room


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

The dog sleeps in the bathroom (why is beyond me!) but the skunk tends to sneak up on the bed in the morning for an hour or so. He used to sleep in the bed all night but has recently decided the ikea catalogue under the cupboard is better :?


----------



## DavidBra (Sep 19, 2006)

If my wife is working nights then they choose to sleep with the kids. If she is not on nights then they sleep on our bed. Will not sleep with me if I am on my own? but come for a tickle when I wake up.


----------



## Sam&Si (Apr 11, 2007)

my gsd and staffie sleep in the kitchen...my bullie in his crate.


----------



## Mustela (Dec 21, 2007)

I wish I had a dog  I used to sleep with a rat lol, now I just sleep with my kitty


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

dogs in beds! no no no!!!

the only animal i want in my bed is rory! lol

even the new puppy (recent rehome - don't ask, i know.. we are nuts..) is sleeping downstairs... with the other dogs.... he barked all night the first night... hlaf of the night the second night, and quarter the night last night. he will learn, if i give in once i might as well give in for good, but imho, dogs do not sleep on the bed with me. as their "female pack leader" i out rank them socially, and me sleeping "above" them just re-inforces that really.

with 5 dogs here now, two of them big ones, its very important to define boundaries as to who is the boss, else all hell would break loose!

even when rory was ill, and confined to bed, i would bring the dogs up to see him, but they were not allowed on the bed to do so.

N


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

An interesting one this, lol.

Before Nerys, and living by myself going through the divorce.

When l first got this house, it was late winter 2006/2007.

This house had been dormant for quite some time, and has damp and is so freaking cold it is unbelievable.

Dora and Lucy my two at the time indoor dogs [now of course we have Bear [puppy] here].

But Dora and Lucy were sharing my single bed at the time, and that was ideal, for they were added blankets, but an abso nightmare because of Doras sheer volume of size alone.

Dora is a wolfhound cross bull headed lab, so she is a big dog. Six foot of fur. My single bed was only 6'6", but in addition to that Dora never slept straight out but at the angle. Then we consider Lucy, who is half the size of Dora but used to sleep curled up just below me.

I would go to bed straight and head on the pillow and warm, during the night l would be hot and sweat and have arguments as to where a human should be sleeping and where two dogs should be sleeping, and then wake up cranky, cold and my 5'9" frame on the pillow!!!

I used to sleep many years ago with four dogs on the double bed, an old English Sheepdog, a lab, a springer and a springer cross, plus five cats!!

No, l love my dogs, but no way would l want all the dogs and the three cats on the bed now, lol.

R


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

My dogs sleep in the bed with us. although one has no hair so it is understandable.


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

i love my dogs to bits, but i am in agreement with Nerys with 5 dogs myself, all rescues some who had either dominant related behavioural issues or severe seperation anxiety usually due to having no rules or boundries or anything for that matter... i need to have clear rules and boundries in place i have to lead by example, pack leaders sleep on the highest spot for me thats upstairs (and thats just for starters), i spend far to much time rehabilitating them to undo all my work...but i did have them upstairs for new years morning they see it as a great treat but its not the normal. like i said thats just me and mine. : victory:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Blaze sleeps on the bed occasionally, most nights he sleeps on the floor next to the bed. I wouldn't dream of leaving him downstairs, he'd be constantly harassed by the skunks in the night as they aren't caged or locked in a separate room at all.
We also have no issues with dominance or anything like that, Blaze is well trained, does what he is told, and he knows who the boss is.


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

You should never let a dog sleep on your bed as it undermines your alpha dog status. The alpha pair sleep together whilst the lower dogs sleep seperate.

Apart from that i dont think its very hygeneic, they do use their tongue as toilet paper after all.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Rio sleeps on the bed and Wilo tries to but gets thrown on the floor. Once Wilo starts to behave i'll throw them both out of the bedroom but as she's still being a pain i want to have her where i can see / hear her.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Mmm 13 dogs, the 2 youngest GSD sleep in the kitchen with the newest puppy and 11 cats, 10 dogs come to bed and IN bed we have 1 yorkie x, 2 cavaliers(snore very loudly), 1 large lurcher, 1 fat staffie x, 1 Sprollie and ON the bed we have 1 Min Poodle, 1 Beardie X, 1 Lilac Oriental Cat and 1 Mainecoon cat, ON the bedroom floor we have 1 old GSD, 1 Old Mongrel
Please not that in our Kingsize bed I sleep on the left with my 2 cats, the dogs sleep in between us and on my OH side as I quote him"they get cold and I feel sorry for them" Most of these dogs are large (every year at least we replace our mattress.) but at least its warm in winter. Im surprised he doesnt take the reps to bed to
lol


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

my puppy has slept in his crate in the living room since day one. Dont hear a peep from him all night. I put him on my bed once while i was tidying and within about 0.3 seconds he had peed on it so he is never going on again!:crazy:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I love snuggling with both mine at the same time, especially on a cold night nd i often end up in bed about 3-4 hours before my partner coz he doesnt drag his sorry ass to bed until about 2am. The bitch usually sleeps in her crate but will often start with in bed with me until my partner takes he downstairs.
The big boy is the same but he moves to the floor when my partner gets in.
Marina


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

skimsa said:


> You should never let a dog sleep on your bed as it undermines your alpha dog status. The alpha pair sleep together whilst the lower dogs sleep seperate.
> 
> Apart from that i dont think its very hygeneic, they do use their tongue as toilet paper after all.


 
I have to say i dont agree with that............my dogs are huskies (other than my springer but she thinks she a huskie) huskies sleep together as a pack its not made any problems for me regaurding higher ranking in the alpha side of things at all they know i am alpha and pack leader and they respect that 

plus hygiene whats that got to do with anything?? if you keep your sheets clean and wash them often no problem is there ?

Not everyone thinks having a dog on the bed is ideal but there are also those of us who dont mind it and im one of those that wouldnt have my dogs sleep anywhere else other than my bed and the single bed next to mine :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

If it wasnt for our dogs being upstairs we would all be dead. Last year the house next door got set on fire and slowly burnt away. The smoke filled our bedroom and its only the dogs pawing and whining that made us wake up enough to get out and ring 999 We couldnt breath it was awful. Long live dogs upstairs.
It has never affected our status and the dogs and OH all know who is boss........ME


----------



## sjay (Dec 17, 2007)

my choc lab sleeps in my room. He does have his own bed in there but tends to sleep at the end of mine. You'd think when I tell him to lie down he'd go on his bed. But no! He jumps on my bed, lies down and goes to sleep!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Andy said:


> my puppy has slept in his crate in the living room since day one. Dont hear a peep from him all night. I put him on my bed once while i was tidying and within about 0.3 seconds he had peed on it so he is never going on again!:crazy:


 
i used to leave the bedroom door open and went to a friends after work knowing my lodger would be back soon. Late in the evening i remembered he was working late, shot home and was pleased to find Rio hadn't pee'd anywhere............. till i went to bed! £200 for a new mattress.


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

im not saying if you let your dog sleep next to you you wont be seen as the alpha its just a minus point on the tally.

As for hygene again, not gonna mean you will get dieseased or anything but come on its not way the cleanest thing in the world


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm still confused as to why the toilet paper tongue was referenced. As soon as my dogs are invited up on the bed they jump up and are asleep in seconds theres no interaction between any part of my body and their mouths?? If they were to kiss me we never kiss on the mouth because that is revolting i have a nose licker and my rottie only licks hands for some reason.

Marina


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

skimsa said:


> im not saying if you let your dog sleep next to you you wont be seen as the alpha its just a minus point on the tally.
> 
> As for hygene again, not gonna mean you will get dieseased or anything but come on its not way the cleanest thing in the world


 
LOL i dont know i have known some men be worse than dogs in the heigene department so i would stick with my dogs on the bed anyday :lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

look on the bright side, they can't pull the covers over your head when they've dropped one.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Lady has her own bed which she only uses during the day when we're up and about. At night she comes in n sleeps on the bed.

She didn't used to might I add, but when she had a tummy upset (at our old house - full carpet :|) about 8 months ago i wanted her near so that if she started crying to go out i could hear her. She's been on the bed ever since n plays blue murder if she gets locked in the lounge. (laminate flooring you see so she goes flying, even her material bed slides all over the floor when she's on it! poor sod, trying to persuade other half to let me get carpet or at least some rugs for her lol)


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

A dogs tounge does actually have healing properties......not saying you should start snogging your pooch ar any shenanagins like that you cheeky lot .......but they have been used for cleaning wounds etc.......but yeah don't think you wanna let your dog slobber on ya after its been to the loo and then cleaned itself (LOL  )........off at a bit of a tangent, but hey ho ......be reight


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

lol as a man i find that reference offenseive:whip: 

as for the toilet paper reference a dog goes to the toilet what does it whipe any left overs off with???


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

the floor usually


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

skimsa said:


> lol as a man i find that reference offenseive:whip:
> 
> as for the toilet paper reference a dog goes to the toilet what does it whipe any left overs off with???


 
LOL but in my deffence i said SOME men lol not ALL men :lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

skimsa said:


> lol as a man i find that reference offenseive:whip:
> 
> as for the toilet paper reference a dog goes to the toilet what does it whipe any left overs off with???


lol meko, i was about to say "the carpet of course"

skunks do the same.. squat and go, step away, and then duck their bum for a little wipe wiggle on the floor lol

N


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

:Na_Na_Na_NaOGS LICK THERE ARSES AND BALLS ALLRIGHT!!!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:

you made me say it they do im afraid and if they do it in your bed yuck if you then let them lick your face double yuck 

we had a woman at the vets i worked aat who used to let her dog lick her all over her when she said goodbye made me and the vets feel sick


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

infact my friends pom wipes it anywhere. Floor, bed, her arm and then me when neither of us had realised the furry arsed terrorist had had a poo and left half of it all over his fur


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

skimsa said:


> :Na_Na_Na_NaOGS LICK THERE ARSES AND BALLS ALLRIGHT!!!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> you made me say it they do im afraid and if they do it in your bed yuck if you then let them lick your face double yuck
> 
> we had a woman at the vets i worked aat who used to let her dog lick her all over her when she said goodbye made me and the vets feel sick


 
my dog can't lick his bum he falls over when he tries. Not seen Wilo try and lick hers though.
Rio will lick his tadger but to be honest if i could reach i'd lick my own as well. Can't be much dirtier than what most people get up to in the bedroom


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

ye but on the bottom of the bed


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Meko said:


> my dog can't lick his bum he falls over when he tries. Not seen Wilo try and lick hers though.
> Rio will lick his tadger but to be honest if i could reach i'd lick my own as well. Can't be much dirtier than what most people get up to in the bedroom


 
LOL i dunno why but that did really make me laff :lol2:


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

me too daft dog they are funny though dogs are like stupid brothers


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

skimsa said:


> me too daft dog they are funny though dogs are like stupid brothers


My days would be so boring without my dogs to laff at and to be there for me I couldnt imagin them not being here now:flrt:


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

My boy looking miserable but usually has a puppy mentallity - a rescue as all dogs should be, save the unfortunate before creating more


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Marni in my sig is a rescue dawgie took him in at 10 months he is now nearly 15 months old


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

CONGRATS taking on a rescue dog is such a good act and so worthwhile


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

I ant got any :lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

of the 5 in lincs, 

Scrappy turned up at Rorys old unit, a ferral puppy, who he then took in 
Misty was rehomed from a lady living in a flat in london at the time
Dora was taken on by Rory as no-one else would have her
Lucy was a rehome taken on from people rory knew at the time

and the latest addition, Bear.. is a gsdxrottie who has spent the first 6 months of life shut in the kitchen of a 5th floor flat in brum, he is about the size of a 3 month gsd pup, was inside out skinny when he came last friday, and is not house trained or really socialised.. even the kittens scare him at the moment! 

he is the sweetest little chap tho, bar when he barks all night! a very loving little mutt, must get pics


N


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

Woah your a saint


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

nah... rory is.. the first 4 are all his from before we met.. :flrt:

Bear is my fault though, he's the pup daisyleo advertised on here over xmas.. :blush: he was called "tyson" (clearly a status symbol type name)

the guy on the 6th floor had him very young, and got fed up of him, so the couple on the 5th floor took him on. the male half then left, leaving behind the dog, the GF and the 2 yr old child... making it very hard for the girl to cope with a young child and a young dog. you have to put your kids first, so the dog lost out really.. but she did the right thing, and gave him up for rehoming before it was too late.

one more bitch may join the pack yet, "my" gsd from dorset.. well she was always the ex's more than mine, but he is now saying he has not got time for her, and she may be rehomed. well over my dead body is she going to anyone that i have no say in, so if it comes to it, she will come with me too... will that then make her a rehome too? kind of i guess


N


----------



## RAPID-FIRE (Jan 1, 2008)

HELL YEAH I SLEEP WITH MY DOG


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Yeah mine sleep wi me i usually sleep on settee n jack (patterdale terrier) has always slept wi me at nite hes only wee n hes 8 so he kinda fits in somewhere 4 snuggles as hes had plenty practise!Wen i got bailey (Staffie x border collie) i totally intended him 2 sleep in his crate but th 1st nite i brought him home he slept on ma chest as he was only wee n hes slept wi me pretty much every nite since usually on ma feet or still on a chest which is bit o a pain literally as hes bigger n weighs a fair bit tho l8ly hes decided he likes bein unda duvet wi his head on ma belly!Wen ma shaggin pal comes thro 2 stay th nite we sleep in th bed n th dogs sleep in livin room or at top o stairs as he doesnt like havin th dogs on th bed coz o hair which is fair enuf n i understand y he doesnt like it!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

10 of my dogs are rescues its only my 3 GSD that arent. I love em all to bits and they have repaid us in many ways. If you dont have a dog you dont know what you are missing:notworthy:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> 10 of my dogs are rescues its only my 3 GSD that arent. I love em all to bits and they have repaid us in many ways. If you dont have a dog you dont know what you are missing:notworthy:


LOL i chose my dogs over a man...............and always would :lol2:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> If you dont have a dog you dont know what you are missing:notworthy:


Long walks in the rain, wind, sleet and snow, 
The cold nose in your ear in the early hours of the morning because he really has to go, but when the door is opened and it's raining he turns tail and goes back to bed then sleeps till 10.
The sudden bark when someone knocks on the door that makes you jump about a mile in the air.
The wet dog steaming up the windows in the car then deciding that shaking in the car is a good idea.
The whining outside the bathroom door because he thinks you have sneaked out of the window.
The farts, oh my God the farts, they strip all the hairs out of the inside of your nose and paste them to your eyeballs.

But would I be without him...










...no, he's my shadow, I'll never have another dog like him.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Fixx said:


> Long walks in the rain, wind, sleet and snow,
> The cold nose in your ear in the early hours of the morning because he really has to go, but when the door is opened and it's raining he turns tail and goes back to bed then sleeps till 10.
> The sudden bark when someone knocks on the door that makes you jump about a mile in the air.
> The wet dog steaming up the windows in the car then deciding that shaking in the car is a good idea.
> ...


 
LOL that is soooooooooo right 

really did make me chuckle that :lol2:


----------



## rosiethetarantula (Oct 12, 2007)

I had a dog (Lily) and she would sleep in bed with her head on the pillow and her body in the covers and stay like that all night. I couldn't go out without her she really thought she was my baby.
I had to give her to the rspca as I was evicted and she couldn't go with me as I had to go into emergency housing - it broke my heart. I cried and cried and even now 6 years on I miss her loads and wonder what she's up to. I know she would have been rehoused instantly and will be having a good life now. I don't think I'll meet a dog like her again. I would love another but I've since had children and there's not much room for a dog in my life right now - one day tho.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Fixx said:


> Long walks in the rain, wind, sleet and snow,
> The cold nose in your ear in the early hours of the morning because he really has to go, but when the door is opened and it's raining he turns tail and goes back to bed then sleeps till 10.


you've met my lad then?



> The sudden bark when someone knocks on the door that makes you jump about a mile in the air.


i don't mind that. for over 2 years i had to rely on the 'dog bell' because the door bell was broke. although when i decided to fix it i discovered it ran on batteries and they needed changing.




> The whining outside the bathroom door because he thinks you have sneaked out of the window.


more like trying not to pee on their heads or shouting them to stop fighting when i'm on the pot.



> The farts, oh my God the farts, they strip all the hairs out of the inside of your nose and paste them to your eyeballs.


if my dogs could talk that's what they'd say about me. got a hobby of farting on their heads.



> ...no, he's my shadow, I'll never have another dog like him.


deleted the pic for space.. cute mutt, same as my Rio with the shadow. I'll be lost without him.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Meko said:


> the floor usually


My aunt's dog is a king charles. After a walk the first thing he does is go to the kitchen to wipe. He sits, puts his back legs in the air, and drags himself around on the floor. 

He leaves 2-4 foot streaks of *ahem* on the floor. 

Its frigging vile, but i feel happier when he licks me though! (although wont sit on the floor!)


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Jasper sleeps in our room, his basket is at the foot of our bed.

Mason


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

We have a toy poodle, He isnt allowed on the beds but if you get up in the night you can hear him creeping out of one of the kids bedrooms back on to the landing as if you wont notice. he is very sneaky lol.


----------



## PsyKoViggy (Jan 6, 2008)

Ami, my 6 year old mix, is about the size of a collie, but thinner because of the saluki in her. She's slept on my bed since she was a puppy and is never any trouble.
My Northern Inuit puppy, Nuka, on the other hand is getting a rather large soft dog bed soon, because if she takes to sleeping on my bed aswell, by the time she's fully grown there won't be any room left for me.
Although at the moment i am sleeping on the sofa because Nuka is still pretty young an needs toilet breaks in the early hours of the morning, and my mum won't let Ami on the sofa so she has to curl up on the floor.


----------



## MBurt (Oct 19, 2007)

used to when i was a kid

last dog was a rhodesian ridgeback so no room for me, him and the gf....





sometimes I miss her....


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

PsyKoViggy said:


> My Northern Inuit puppy, Nuka, on the other hand is getting a rather large soft dog bed soon, because if she takes to sleeping on my bed aswell, by the time she's fully grown there won't be any room left for me.


mine creeps onto the bed in the night sometimes.. but she doesn't sleep on the bed. 
All this cack about people 'waking up' in the night with a heavy weight on their chest and thinking it's a ghost............ nah! it's an NI asleep on you.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

5 of my dogs live out in kennles so no there dont and remmie my choc lab lives in the utilty room, she sometimes comes in when richard is on nights and will sleep at the foot of the bed till i start falling alseep( as she is a very good guard dog), but tend to chuck her as i dont think i could trust her not to go off exploring she has been in the lobster roaches before now:whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

I have two dogs a miniature poodle mysty and a poodle cross yorkie storm, both sleep with me and hubby on our bed and have done ever since i have had them which is seven years now, Storm was a rescue and was taken from his previous owners by me when i watched them kick him across the room when looking for a companion dopg for Mysty who suffered from seperation anxiety, Both sleep most of the night at the bottom of the bed on my side but you can guarentee Mysty will sneek up and have a cuddle with hubby when he thinks im not looking or am asleep.
I wouldnt change this arrangement for anything i enjoy my cuddles with storm when i wake up in the morning and the security of having the dogs with me at night, yes i know some will say it is unhygenic (sp) but i think if you love your dogs etc you make aloowances for them and i certainly do, but i still find i have no problems with hieracy from them and they love the interaction they get from it too


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

Depends on my dog really, sometimes he's down here or on the landing otherwise i either have him sprawled across me or down the bed so i only have a tiny bit of mattress to balance on lol which isn't fun when you have a small single bed and share it with a nearly 40kg golden retriever.


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

SiUK said:


> if its thundering and lightening,.


it's very very frightening...Galliao...Galliao


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

mum lets her dogs sleep in with her. rosie sleeps at the top and when you get out of bed she puts her in head on your pillow like a human, and Jake sleeps at the bottom but growls when you try and get him out. They take up all the room and all the blanket.
Personally I would never let an animal sleep in the bed with me, and Id only let the cats sleep on top of the bed on my feet. They used to try and do that when they were tiny kittens, and as bad as I feel I kept chucking them off and eventually they slept out in the hall then rather than in the bedroom in their bed. They kept jumping up and trying to get under the covers. Plus they were so tiny they would easily get hurt if one of us turned over onto them in the night.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

My greyhound, staffy and 2 cats all sleep with my son on his single bed...if he fidgets too much in the night they all come downstairs and sleep in their beds in the kitchen :lol2:


----------



## kate2304 (Jan 11, 2008)

My youngest dog 'Alfie' sleeps on the bed with me until my partner comes up to bed, he'll then kick Alfie off. Alfie waits until he is asleep and then climbs back into bed (on my side) until morning!!:lol2:
My other dog Sam will sleep on the foot of both my girls beds, he swaps during the night:flrt:.


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

gecko-kus said:


> as asked above.... just not in the dirty animal love sense tho lol


My dogs sleep downstairs I do not allow them anywhere near the bedrooms and they certainly don't sleep on my bed.


----------

